# Electrical Slang



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

We thought this article was fun:

http://www.ecmweb.com/training/wild-world-electrical-slang/gallery?slide=1

What do you think? Did they miss any good ones? Have you heard all of these?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Holy crap, that page froze my phone. Lol

Jap wrap

Ch-**** hair

BFH-big f'ing hammer



ANSWERE THE QUESTION STEVIE!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smurf Tube - ENT

Goof plug - KO Seal

Bat Wings - hanger wire MC straps

Triple Nickel - 555 Bender

Rabbit - Scrap Wire

F-straps - Madison Bars


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Vampire taps - insulated tap connector 

Monkey crap - Nolox alum conductor paste.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Horse c o c k - wire pulling harness

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Even a rabbit would know you don't hold a shotgun that way.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Smurf Tube - ENT
> 
> Goof plug - KO Seal
> 
> ...


Ideal Aqua gel - "luvin"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Ideal Aqua gel - "luvin"


Heard it called 'luv lube' and Yellow 77 callled elephant jizz.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Pecker Head


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Pecker Head


I'm starting to get strange looks when I use this one now.


Doesn't stop me though.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Elephant cum = Pulling Lube.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Fake electrical product. = Arc Fault Circuit Breaker
Fake DF receptacle = Dual Function receptacle.


That’s what we call them at the shop.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Fake electrical product. = Arc Fault Circuit Breaker
> Fake DF receptacle = Dual Function receptacle.
> 
> 
> That’s what we call them at the shop.


:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

From To = EMT to Rigid/Flex/Etc.. Connector

Battleship = Madison Hanger

Asshole = K/O Bushing

J-Weaver = Ground Clamp (I don't really get this one, but every time I ask for a ground clamp at the SH they ask if I mean a J-Weaver???)


----------



## bradb7216 (Mar 8, 2018)

*Code buster*

Anyone know what A "code buster" is? I think it is a type of hangar for acoustic ceiling.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

AJ ——- hollow wall anchor, years ago made from lead


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Greenfield - FMC

Shock-Absorber - apprentice

Handy Box - Metal single gang device box

Periscope - Weatherhead (hate this term)

Butterfly - toggle bolt

Mulbery Cover - Metal duplex cover for 4s box

LRT (little red things) - anti-short bushings for cable

Gopher - Apprentice

Monkey Balls - taped up split bolt connection

Gorilla Snot - Yellow 77 wire lube

Horse Penis - Braided brass flex couplings for explosion proof jobs.

Dog Leg - Bend made by apprentice and Hacks

Gutentight - Very precise german torque spec “Good ‘N’ Tight”

Clinton Breaker - AFCI Breaker, because everytime you buy one you feel like you’ve been lied to and robbed. Plus its completely useless.


----------

